# Wanted red pedals for Huffy Radiobike



## Nashman (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for a decent set of used ( or NOS) original pedals/red blocks for a Huffy Radiobike. I would consider the red blocks alone, but want them to be stock or as close as possible as stock.  Thanks, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Jun 18, 2018)

Nashman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a decent set of used ( or NOS) original pedals/red blocks for a Huffy Radiobike. I would consider the red blocks alone, but want them to be stock or as close as possible as stock.  Thanks, Bob
> 
> View attachment 816571



Here is what they look like.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2018)

They are getting very tough to find. I need an end cap, also.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 12, 2018)

I may have a set , I'll check when I get home.


----------

